# 23 October 1983 USMC



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2015)

Beirut Lebanon.
Rest in God's peace my fellow Marines.

You were not forgotten today.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest In Peace, my Brothers and know that you have not and will not be forgotten!

Semper Fidelis......


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP Marines.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 23, 2015)

Not forgotten, RIP


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

I was in the SFQC...  after I graduated, the Group I was in kept sending teams over. 

Rest Easy Marines.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marines. We do not forget.


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2015)

RIP Marines. Never Forgotten.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2015)

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2019)

36 years ago today.

Beirut Marine Barracks Bombing Fast Facts - CNN

You are not forgotten:
220 Marines
18 Sailors
3 Soldiers


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2019)

Battalion Landing Team 1/8 from Lejeune. I was in the NC ANG at the time, going apeshit wishing the whole 2MARDIV would go on a revenge rampage.



Beirut Memorial On Line - Beirut KIA

There was fundamental idiocy here that these Marines, Soldiers and Sailors paid for with their lives: Perimeter guards in a proven hostile AO who were forbidden to have loaded weapons; An entire BLT housed in the same structure; and using Marine infantry--traditional assault troops--as a peacekeeping force.

Thanks @Ooh-Rah for the bump, even though it lit my fires.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 23, 2019)

My father had retired from the Corps by this point but we were in Jacksonville just a day or two after this to visit friends and family.  The grief was palpable.  The town and base were in shock.  I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## nobodyvl (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2019)

Semper Fi, Devils. 

I'd love to say we learned from our past in this, but I suspect another Beirut will happen.


----------



## Brill (Oct 23, 2019)

I was there on the anniversary in 2010 and some local Embassy employees talked about that day. The local Christians felt like they let us down.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2019)

May you all continue to rest in peace....


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 25, 2020)

Visit the Beirut monument if you are in the Camp Geiger area. Real nice.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 25, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Visit the Beirut monument if you are in the Camp Geiger area. Real nice.



We were there in February on our way through to the beach. It is quite nice, and quite sobering.

We had been away from Camp Lejeune at that point for a few years, but we still had friends around, knew a couple families who lost husbands and fathers that day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 36 years ago today.
> 
> Beirut Marine Barracks Bombing Fast Facts - CNN
> 
> ...


Coming up on 40 years…I was 14 and it was my first reality check that the world was a scary place and not at all like the small Minnesota town I was growing up in.

Semper Fi


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 22, 2022)

My dad had passed away by then, but given we still had family and friends in Jacksonville and at Lejeune, we went down several times a year.  My mom and I went down a few days after, maybe a week, the entire town and base were just so sad and somber.  

Lejeune Blvd/Hwy 24 was just littered with flowers and signs and stuff, pretty much from TT1 all the way to Swansboro.  The remnants of some of those tributes lasted for years before time took them.  It was just so profoundly sad.

Turns out a couple of the Marines who died had been junior Marines under may dad in the early 70s.


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 22, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was 14 and it was my first reality check that the world was a scary place and not at all like the small Minnesota town I was growing up in.


I was 30, commanding a Special Forces detachment in Bad Toelz...we sorta started to spin up, but then stood down almost as quickly...BTW, thanks for making me feel old...


----------



## LimaPanther (Oct 22, 2022)

Haven't been on in awhile, due to health, but wanted to add that this past June, while at the 2d Recon Bn Association get together, that we had the full team from 2d Recon that was in the Beirut Barracks at the time there. They explained some of the things they experienced.


----------

